# IELTS for IT professional



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I wanted to know whats the minimum IELTS score require for NZ PR.

and which is the IT Skill assesment body in NZ, like ACS in australia.

Thanks


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

Minimum IELTS required is BAND of 6.5

There is no skill assessment required if your Degree is recognised, else, you will need to get your qualification assessed from NZQA. 

Good Luck.


----------

